# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Hành trình Festival Huế cùng Hải Sơn Travel

## haison16a

*Hành trình Festival Huế - 700 năm miền đất Cố đô*



Thừa Thiên Huế đang bảo tồn chân dung của một kinh đô với hàng trăm công trình nghệ thuật tinh xảo, phong phú, đa dạng về phong cảnh, đậm đà bản sắc truyền thống dân tộc, hoà quyện vào cảnh quan kỳ diệu của thiên nhiên, có giá trị đặc biệt về lịch sử và văn hoá nghệ thuật, kết tinh của nền văn hóa Việt Nam.

Công ty Thương mại và Du lịch quốc tế Hải Sơn trân trọng giới thiệu hành trình Festival Huế - đến với ngày hội tập trung những tinh hoa của khắp mọi miền đất nước, có sự chung vui của bạn bè quốc tế sẽ được diễn ra trong tháng 4/ 2012. Đến với Huế trong thời gian này, quý khách sẽ được hòa mình trong bầu không khí vui tươi của lễ hội, được trải nghiệm những nét văn hóa đặc sắc của đất Cố đô, được tham gia nhiều hoạt động bổ ích, tham quan những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo,v.v…

*Ngày 1: HÀ NỘI – HUẾ (ăn trưa, tối)*

15h15: Đón Đoàn tại Ga Hà Nội (cổng chính đường Lê Duẩn) 

15h50: Tàu TN5 khởi hành đi Huế, nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 

*Ngày 2: CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

06h20: Tới ga Huế. Xe ô tô đón Đoàn đi ăn sáng. Tham quan Đại Nội (Tử Cấm Thành, Điện Thái Hòa, Thế Miếu, Cửu Đỉnh, Hiển Lâm Các). Về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa. Chiều Thăm Lăng Tự Đức, Lăng Khải Định. 

18h30: Ăn tối tại khách sạn, sau đó Qúy khách lên thuyền Rồng thưởng thức Ca Huế trên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng. 
*
Ngày 3: CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

07h00: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn lên thuyền Rồng ngược dòng Hương Giang thăm chùa Thiên Mụ, điện Hòn Chén, thăm lăng Minh Mạng. 

Trưa, về khách sạn ăn trưa. Chiều tự do. Ăn tối tại khách sạn. 

Tối: Qúy khách tự do dạo chơi và thưởng thứ món chè Hẻm. Nghỉ tại khách sạn. 

*Ngày 4: CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ - PHONG NHA (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

07h00: Ăn sáng, trả phòng, xe đưa Qúy khách đi thăm động Phong Nha. Sau đó đi thuyền theo dòng sông Son vào thăm động: hang Tiên, hang Cung Đình... 

Ăn trưa tại Phong Nha. 

17h00: Đoàn ăn tối tại Quảng Bình. 18h10 Đoàn ra ga lên tàu TN6 về Hà Nội chuyến 

18h54: Nghỉ đêm trên tàu 

*Ngày 5: HÀ NỘI*

08h40: Tàu về tới ga Hà Nội. Chia tay Qúy khách. Kết thúc chương trình.

*
Bao gồm:*

•	Tàu ngồi mềm điều hòa khứ hồi. Xe đưa đón máy lạnh đời mới theo chương trình.
•	Khách sạn phòng điều hòa, tivi, nước nóng (2-3 khách/ phòng).
•	Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
•	Thuyền thăm Lăng và ca Huế.
•	Bảo hiểm du lịch, vé thắng cảnh, phí phục vụ. 
*
Không bao gồm:*

•	Phòng ngủ đơn, điện thoại, đồ uống, giặt là, các chi phí cá nhân.

•	Thuế VAT. 
*
Ghi chú:*

•	Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí (tính vé tàu hoặc vé máy bay theo quy định), 

•	Từ 05 – 11 tuổi tính 75% giá người lớn ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. 

•	Từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn. 
*
Thông tin chi tiết, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:*
Mr. Việt Anh – Nhân viên kinh doanh Công ty Thương mại và Du lịch quốc tế Hải Sơn
Tel: 0986449865
Email: haisontravel6@yahoo.com
Website: http://dulichhaison.com

----------

